# Accufinish Series One, Grits For Shaping And Polishing Carbide Scraper



## bkcorwin (Nov 6, 2015)

I am considering buying a accufinish series one to both do the initial shaping of and for honing my sandvik carbide scraper inserts.  I was curious what grits are necessary to accomplish this task?  

The cheapest package comes with a 600 grit wheel, while there is a more expensive package that comes with a 200,600,1200 grit wheel

Can I get by with the 600 or do I need to spring for the others?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 6, 2015)

Get you a 150 grit to ruff in and get the shape on your scraper blades.  Then put the 600 grit on to get that fine honed lapped edge you need to scrape with without leaving scratch or chatter marks.


----------



## bkcorwin (Nov 9, 2015)

Cool ill do that. I used a wheel on a high speed grinder and i can see some scratches in the scrape. I cant feel any marks on the edge but i think its just too coarse.

I figure i can use an accufinish to sharpen all sorts of things so it will be pretty useful in general


----------

